# Trim Motor Error, Barudan



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

since we bought our single head Barudan (new) we've had trim motor errors,
Some days it's worse than others and despite having called tech support at least a half dozen times it still happens.
I'm wondering if we should insist they come here and fix it since it's still under warrant.
I'm sick of playing phone tag with the techs that 
baudan outsources to, they want ME to take it apart and make an adjustment, I DON'T THINBK SO!!!
The minute I do they'll void the warranty.


----------



## NZEmbroidery (Jun 16, 2014)

we have them on our happy only when the thread isnt through the machine correctly.

in my case it doesn't cut the thread under the garment, once its fed through machine, it works just fine.Check to make sure the thread goes thought the machine correctly


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Which model is it and is it a D22 error?


----------

